# Ebi-topia: Shrimp godz are pleased.



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

I vote on Number 2 option.......but I couldn't begin to tell you why Bro!  Just looks a bit more natural to me with a better flow. Either way, it'll look killer!

What moss are you planning on using? I would go all fissidens, if you can afford it. That would look pretty stunning to me! I think most mosses are kind of over-used. Just my opinion!


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

i have an Ebi, too, and so far, it's been great! i like the very last photo you posted - one larger piece and one smaller piece - two peaks jutting up. shrimp love moss, so make good use of it!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

I like #3


----------



## dtfleming (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL, I see you are hooked.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I vote #3 would look sweet with a carpeting plant coming out of the hollowed log/cave looking deal with tall stem plants behind it!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I was thinking a bunch of anubius around the bottom of the driftwood. 

what would be a good foreground plant for that low of light?

Even better question. What do you think for the background?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

That looks great, awesome start! There are so many background plants to chose maybe get some with some red or purple to them for some contrast.


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

Fluval ebi FTW!!! Love the scape, I probably should have gone minimalistic since mine is now a complete jungle. Mine is very messy, but the shrimp love it, and something new is always going on. 

What do you plan on having in there?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure yet, what ever high end shrimp I can afford. My high grades will probably go into the ebi and the rest into the 75gal.

So far I like 

CRS SSS+, K14's, shadow panda's, BKK, OEBT and blue bolts. Which one's can go together I still need to figure out.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the tanks.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I decided to fill the tank today, mosses held for the most part. The moss on the ground level still is a little floaty though.

I was in the garage sanding the canopy for the 75gal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/163807-d3monics-75gal-rivers-edge-5.html

when my wife called me into the house. I found this.










Hot glue was most definatly not a adequate adhesive for aquatic environment even though it was given ample time to dry. 

Still clearing up










I will just use black contact paper on the back and half the sides instead of the background.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

nice and clear this morning


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good, dude. Those backgrounds are cheesy any way. First order of business for me was popping that sucker off.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Updated shot of the ebi. Ordered some black contact paper for the background. 










Ordered a bunch of high grade shrimp for it. SSS crs / cbs , bkk crowns


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Finally found my TDS meter. Water in the tank is only 86... should I add a few drops of remineralize?

Edit: Did google search. Added enough reminerlize to get me up to 156


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got the shrimp order in yesterday. There may of been a few doa but not much left as in evidence. Just a bunch of white shinny shell fragments. At least they got a meal on the way. 























































And the lone little baby BKK 










Looks pretty blue from certain angles 










I have a new found respect for you guys that get good shrimp pictures. Like trying to take pics of a angry wasp nest. Active little guys. 










I named him Mumm-Ra


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Well, I like them anyway


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, nice. Where're they from?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Wow, nice. Where're they from?


Manualfocus


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

No surprise there, quality shrimp!!! roud:


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

D3monic said:


> Like trying to take pics of a angry wasp nest. Active little guys.


ok this made me laugh, very nice looking tank.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Hot shrimps man. That BKK almost looks like a Hulk in the last pic.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

The scrimp godz are pleased with their new temple.














































My first berried!


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

already? lol congrats. are you sure the white shiny shell fragments that came in the bag wasn't just molts, and not DOA?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't be sure without getting a solid headcount.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Either way I'm not worried about it. Was a nice shipment.


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice!!!

I have an ebi and have been thinking about taking the back ground off. After seeing your pic, that answers my question. 

Hopefully your tanks take off and than you can sell me some shrimp since your nice n close!!!!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2012)

wow very nice


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Feeding Time


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully in the next few weeks I will be adding some blue shadow pandas and a blue bolt or two.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Got my first handful of shrimplets. Older one is a cbs and can't tell on the other's yet. I know, I know. Pics.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Must. See. Shrimplet. Pics. !

Can't wait. Always love seeing babies climbing around on moss.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots and lots of babies in the moss today. Most look like they will be cull's but there's a few nice looking ones as well. Lights are still out and glass is dirty so couldn't get very good pics. 






































Keeper?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

On the ones that look mostly white do you think the color will develop or are these going to end up mostly white?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

The majority of the cull's look to be no entry. Once big enough they will go into the 75gal.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Did a much needed water change and cleaning yesterday. At least a dozen + shrimplets of varying ages were spotted throughout the moss. A few females were pretty heavily berried so I expect to see lots more babies by the weekend hopefully. Kind of exciting.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Crap... lost a shrimp this morning. TDS looked good, but figured it had something to do with the water change. Went out into the garage and checked the RODI unit. I had recently replaced all the filters but not the membrane. I am assuming it failed. TDS coming out of the unit was over 100. No idea what its leaching so I just tossed a few drops of prime in the tank just in case it chloramine's not sure if it will help vs heavy metals but those should of been trapped in prefilters....then again so should the chlorine. Any how will stop and pick up some jugs of water until I can afford a new membrane. 

Suprisingly all the shrimplets look to be doing just fine. Also lost a orange head zebra oto in the 75 but everyone else looks just fine. 

No sorry, no test results didn't have time before work. But I can run on the safe assumption that what's wrong wont be picked up by a typical test.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

More shrimplet pics


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Nom nom nom


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

those are some really nice looking shrimp.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks, If i remember correctly I got them from Manual Focus


----------



## wacky (Jun 4, 2012)

Cool tanks ..... love the aquascapes ....... Nice!!!


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of brand new CRS babies now as well.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

This tank been up for a few years now. The moss died back. Just trimmed this a few weeks ago as you could barely get a net in there. I haven't culled in a long long while so patterns are starting to go downhill for the most part. Don't mind all the sunlight and algae. I need to get in there with a razor and scrape the glass good.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Scrimps enjoying some zucchini



















Bump: tested my tank Ph, a little on the highside. Sitting around 7.3 Threw out all my indian almond leaves a few months ago because I was tired of looking at them. What's some other options to gently lower Ph in a small body of water?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Do your shrimp interbreed? what colors do you get when they do ?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

BettaBettas said:


> Do your shrimp interbreed? what colors do you get when they do ?


They are the same species (Caridina sp) just different color morphs so you get a mix of either reds or blacks. At the beginning I had a BKK and a random shadow panda popped up around last year (black and blue) it didn't make it to adulthood unfortunately but at least I know where's still some BKK genes floating around in there. 

Not my pic but this is what shadow pandas look like


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Is that the original substrate? Could be exhausted and that's why your pH is higher. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

bsantucci said:


> Is that the original substrate? Could be exhausted and that's why your pH is higher.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It is, and that's a good point. I'm sure it would be a nightmare to try and change it out at this point. Maybe I'll look into some buffering options.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I really need to do something about the aquascape. Looks pretty terrible now that I stole half the plants for my other tank. And those bladder snails need to go. Now that i'm feeding this tank again they are exploding with the baby skrimp.










Eating a jakes stick


----------

